# Dinsztelni



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Előrebocsátom, hogy nem értek a főzéshez.

 Kérdésem az, hogy a _dinsztelni _ige általánosan használatos-e az egész magyar nyelvterületen, vagy inkább regionális szóról van szó?

(Némely kétnyelvű szótárban csak a _párolni_ ige szerepel, de nem tudom, hogy ez pontos szinonimája-e a _dinsztelni _igének. Nagymamám annak idején _dinsztelt májat, dinsztelt húst_ stb. szokott készíteni, sohasem _párolt májat, párolt húst_ stb ....)


----------



## Zsanna

Nálunk (Szegeden) teljesen szokványos, de arra tippelnék, hogy az egész országban használt igéről van szó. 
Az értelmező szótárban is a _párol_ igével magyarázzák, pedig szerintem sem ugyanarról a műveletről van szó - bár meg lehet védeni ezt a megközelítést is. 

Számomra a párolás vagy vízgőzben történik vagy pedig valami (vizet tartalmazó étel) nagyon alacsony hőmérsékleten, fedő alatti (lassú) "sütését" (mert zsiradék van alatta) jelenti. Szerintem ez utóbbi miatt lehet akár húst is párolni. 
További hasonlóság: mindkét ige jelentheti azt, hogy az étel elkészítésének ez csak része (általában az eleje), de az elkészítés módját is, amikor más technika nem követi ezt.

Mégis azért érzek különbséget, mert az a benyomásom, hogy párolásnál a (lassú) vízgőzben puhulás/fövés a lényeg, míg a dinsztelésnél a zsiradékban történő - aránylag gyors - _sütés_.


----------



## Encolpius

Persze engem is sokszor érdekel, hogy egy bizonyos szót a népesség hány százaléka ismer, de azért nem hiszem, hogy a WR már arra is képes lenne, hogy arra adjunk választ, hogy "használatos-e az egész magyar nyelvterületen, vagy inkább regionális szóról van szó?".....meg kell nézni a nyelvatlaszt, hátha benne van, nekem sajnos nincs meg....
A szót a családunkban használják, hamarabb ismertem, mint a resztelni szót.


----------



## Olivier0

francisgranada said:


> Kérdésem az, hogy a _dinsztelni _ige általánosan használatos-e az egész magyar nyelvterületen, vagy inkább regionális szóról van szó?


_Kissé avuló_ szóról van szó a _Magyar etimológiai nagyszótár_ szerint.
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ... meg kell nézni a nyelvatlaszt, hátha benne van, nekem sajnos nincs meg...


Világos, igazából inkább az érdekel, hogy a _dinsztelni _"sztenderd" szó-e a magyarban, vagy a "helyes" kifejezés a _párolni_. Egyetertértek Zsannával, mi sem teljesen ugyanabban az értelemben használjuk a két igét.


Olivier0 said:


> _Kissé avuló_ szóról van szó a _Magyar etimológiai nagyszótár_ szerint.


Ez lesz a válasz a kérdesemre.


----------



## Encolpius

A MEK legújabb kiadásában nem szerepel a "kissé avuló" jelző. 

dinsztel ts ige _Konyha _<ételneműt> párol. [ném]


----------

